# Which is the best Headlamp from DX ??



## Perfectionist (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the idea of the one with the Laser built-in too !! 

Which lights have been given the CPF seal of approval ?? 

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.113

Also, are there any discount coupons for DX floating about ? !


----------



## Fluffster (Feb 15, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I like the idea of the one with the Laser built-in too !!



Hehe, I just ordered that one. It's quite possibly the silliest/dorkiest thing ever invented. I expect I'll look like a Borg repairman with it


----------



## Fluffster (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooooh ooooh, I know, if I mod it so that it ends up with 3 lasers, I'll look just like the Predator*! Woohoo! The masses will tremble and fear!



*not really.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 15, 2007)

I would say the best one they sell is this one:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1290
keep in mind I have never used any of them, so I am just speaking from looking at the light online... The only reason I think it is the "best" is because it runs on 2 AAs rather than the 3xAAA carriers that all the others use. Which means 3 things. 1. No carrier to break or loose. 2. It must have a boost circuit to drive the LED, which means it would have a SEMI-regulated output. and 3. 2 AAs have more Watt/Hours than 3 AAAs.

However- there are 2 great solutions to the 3xAAA lights. 1. install a sleeve of sorts, and modify to accept an 18500 li-ion instead. double the runtime, flatter output. or 2. install a boost regulator that can run from very low voltage sources (cutoff at 0.9V) and put a single sub-C NIMH in there. (I'm pretty sure a sub-C fits in place of those carriers)


----------



## ILL-Luminated (Feb 15, 2007)

:goodjob: I just ordered two of the LED Headlamp 1W LED. It looks pretty decent even if it winds up being driven at 1/2 a watt (no lumen specs that I noticed). Mdocod sold me on the two AA usage. I have had a three AAA headlamp for the longest time and it is an "odd man out" situation to charge 3, or buy 4 and use three. At these prices they're far from breaking the bank, can't beat free shipping on top of the decent price. No doubt in the long run it will come down to how well the cheapy plastic hinges and such hold together after getting dropped and bumped around a few times. Such is life in the discount market place, always a roll of the dice.
:candle:


----------



## TMorita (Feb 17, 2007)

I have both the 1 watt and 1 watt + 14 LED.

They're both rather low quality IMHO. They both run on 3 AAA, and have very narrow beams, and the plastic/molding quality is lowish.

Toshi


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks dudes !


----------



## GCBStokes (Feb 17, 2007)

I you must try one, I would think that KELUTT LED Headlamp 1W plus 2 LED plus Laser would be the one to try. I guy I work with in the field got 2, the one I pointed out, but one just like it but it has a lazer also. 

I don't think I would ever buy one, they are of very low quality. The hing broke on one the first night in use (It was very cold and the hing is plastic and it snaped off).

I think they may be fine to use in and around the house and long as you treat very carefully. I'd rather pay $6.00 more and get a Streamlight Endoro. Very nice and tuff little light and it has a lifetime free replacement warranty. Although at $7.95 and free shipping the KELUTT LED Headlamp won't kill you to try. Just don't make it your only light on a back-packing trip, caving, camping trip or anything like that.


----------



## TMorita (Feb 17, 2007)

GCBStokes said:


> ...
> I think they may be fine to use in and around the house and long as you treat very carefully. I'd rather pay $6.00 more and get a Streamlight Endoro. Very nice and tuff little light and it has a lifetime free replacement warranty. Although at $7.95 and free shipping the KELUTT LED Headlamp won't kill you to try. Just don't make it your only light on a back-packing trip, caving, camping trip or anything like that.


 
The only other headlamp worth buying around $20 is the Dorcy 1 watt, IMHO.

I agree with everything said above.

Toshi


----------



## IdiotsAbound (Feb 18, 2007)

GCBStokes said:


> I think they may be fine to use in and around the house and long as you treat very carefully. I'd rather pay $6.00 more and get a Streamlight Endoro. Very nice and tuff little light and it has a lifetime free replacement warranty. Although at $7.95 and free shipping the KELUTT LED Headlamp won't kill you to try. Just don't make it your only light on a back-packing trip, caving, camping trip or anything like that.


 
The Streamlight Enduro is only rated at 14 lumens at high and 6 at low settings. Not a very bright light for the uses I mentioned on another thread.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm, the one I bought doesn't seem to be up on DX anymore. Anyway, it was a 1-Watt with a 3AAA adapter for something like $4. It has low, high, and flashing mode. I dropped a Cree in and it's a bit out of focus (slight dark spot in the center), but it makes for a nice wide flood. On low it's about the same as an Elly+Cree, on high it's significantly brighter than the MagLED modules doing ceiling bounce. It doesn't strike me as being super durable, so I'll probably keep in the garage for anytime I need to work on the car or do something that requires hands-free operation where a light would be nice, but not for rugged outdoor use.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 22, 2007)

Update to this thread - from David's review and forum comment on DX it seems http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1290 isn't good with 2 AA cells. Pity.

Has anyone tried plonking a Cree into http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1299 (the one with the laser)? Or swapping the red LEDs for white, and continuous instead of flashing?


----------



## TorchBoy (May 22, 2007)

Is it my imagination or is the 53 LED headlamp powered by AAs? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2973


----------



## ThunderDuck (May 31, 2007)

I'll throw in another vote for the streamlight enduro. In terms of output, run time and build quality Im very impressed. For "international buyers" I can reccomend contacting David at DLS Enterprises who waives the handling fee for CPF members.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 31, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Has anyone tried plonking a Cree into http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1299 (the one with the laser)?


I did, but with a SSC since I prefer the floody SSC over the throwy Cree in a headlight. Result was excellent - more than twice as bright, good beam profile.

Bought this light since my wife loves to quote the Dr. Evil line from the first austin powers film (i.e. is it too much to ask to have sharks with friggin laser beams on their heads?). She laughed at my first headlamp, so I thought this was appropriate payback. :laughing:

I've had the original "1W" knock off of this light from DX for almost a year now, still working fine. But as others have said, I wouldn't trust the build quality for anything more than around the house fun.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 1, 2007)

selfbuilt said:


> I did, but with a SSC since I prefer the floody SSC over the throwy Cree in a headlight. Result was excellent - more than twice as bright, good beam profile.


I guess if you really want throw there's always the laser.:laughing:

Do you know what current it ran at?


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 1, 2007)

I bought the 27 led model, should be here next week if I'm lucky.


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 1, 2007)

This is the best headlamp in dealextreme http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.997

I bought one last week. It arrived yesterday and unfortunately I can't tell you much because it was dead on arrival. I sent it back today and look like there is 2 weeks before I get a replacement.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 1, 2007)

LA OZ, can those red LEDs be changed for white and made to stop flashing?


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 1, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> LA OZ, can those red LEDs be changed for white and made to stop flashing?



I let you know once I received the replacement. :mecry:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 1, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Do you know what current it ran at?


Didn't think to check. But with the new SSC, overall output is roughly equivalent to my L1DCE on Med and Hi.

I seem to recall another thread about trying to stop the blinking red mode, but no one posted a solution that I saw.


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 4, 2007)

I just got the 27 LED one in the mail and played with it for a bit. Here's part of my review for DX:
-Pivoting mechanism very dodgy, I don't expect more than a year out of it before it breaks one way or another.
-3xAAA carrier is a complete pain to deal with. The light would not activate until I cut the tiny springs on the carrier shorter. So in other words, it didn't work when it arrived, but it's working for the time being.
It only floods a little more than my River Rock .5w, and is twice it's size. I'll probably stick with the RR, but will give it a go on this weekend's camping trip.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 5, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> -One strap not even sewn on.


What do you mean by that? That the loop on the end of the strap wasn't sewn?


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 5, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> What do you mean by that? That the loop on the end of the strap wasn't sewn?


Yeah, that's it. But after looking at it for a minute with a sewing kit in my lap, I realised it didn't need to be sewn, it just needed the strap threaded and buckled correctly.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 5, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> Yeah, that's it. But after looking at it for a minute with a sewing kit in my lap, I realised it didn't need to be sewn, it just needed the strap threaded and buckled correctly.


 I hope you updated your review.


----------

